

Downvote Bug? - boucher

I seem to have lost the ability to down vote comments.  The arrow is there, and clicking the arrow changes the number with javascript, but a reload shows that the old number has really persisted.<p>I've confirmed with others that this isn't just happening to me (though, it does seem like there are still people down voting things, so it doesn't seem to be happening to everyone...).
======
rms
25 points was the karma threshold for a long time; if it's not a bug PG
changed in the algorithm.

~~~
tlrobinson
I have over 400 karma and it's happening to me too.

~~~
boucher
Yea, it happens in both Safari and Firefox.

------
ph0rque
Perhaps it has to do with a karma threshold...?

~~~
immad
Sorry, just checking whether it was working for me :)

------
imsteve
Downvoting is overrated anyway.

